
India warns of $15M fine for maps it doesn’t like - glennon
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/05/06/cartographers-beware-india-warns-of-15-million-fine-for-maps-it-doesnt-like/
======
glennon
This pointed me to another story about reconciling the jagged boundary and
160+ Indian/Bangladesh enclaves along that border. The story notes: "The area
contained the only third-order enclave in the entire world. It was literally
an enclave surrounded by an enclave surrounded by an enclave surrounded by
another state." Cool maps in the article:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/05/06...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/05/06/the-
victims-of-the-worlds-weirdest-border-dispute-vote-for-the-first-time/)

